# E0745-Neuromuscular Stim Unit



## dizzymcfly (Sep 22, 2011)

We just began carrying this item and our claims are getting kicked out due to invalid modifier.

We've tried E0745-RR-KH for 1st month and E0745-RR-KI for 2nd and 3rd month. Then someone said to us KX instead of the o KH/KI and those were kicked back too. 

Has anyone billed and been paid for these by Medicare? How did you bill it?


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2011)

Encoder Pro shows using either NU for new equipment, or RR for rental equipment.  Maybe that is the problem.


----------

